# Anyone near Bangbuathong?



## Blue Flare (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Finally made the move to Thailand from UK in June this yr, been married to my Thai wife for 10yrs, we both got sick of UK and have now retired here.

Are there any expats living close to me? All my social life seems to be in the city, could do with some chums locally....

Thanks


----------



## oyoysavaloy (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Blue flare,
Just logged onto this site and saw your msg..like you I had enough of the UK routine and decided to move out her LOS to be with my Thai wife and her daughter....
Well, you'll be glad to know your not the only one who lives in Bangbuathong, I also live around there..
So feel free to drop me a line when you free ,can chit chat a while..
My user name is : oyoysavaloy...
Stay safe and be well..


----------



## oyoysavaloy (Apr 10, 2016)

Expat from London just moved to Bangbuathong could do with expat wing man ..have a beer or2 ..also good to hear someone talk real English...


----------



## Blue Flare (Sep 14, 2015)

Howdy,

As you say it would be good to talk English while I still remember it!
Are you in one of the villages near Bangbuathong, how long you been here?
I am from Essex, so know London well, there's a connection!

Pm me if you wish


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

To use the PM system built into the site, you'll need to make five (5) good posts. Feel free to use that service but will have to close this thread.

Jet Lag 
Moderator..


----------

